# A Pickle Thread... (Sir Dilbert Lickbath)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am putting off the rest of my cage cleaning with taking pics...join me in my procrastination...:lol:

Pickle is what a friend lovingly calls my Dilbert, as I call him Dilly as well. 

Dilbert does not take life seriously, he is very much a tongue-in-cheek fellow, or tongue-hanging-out-of-side-of-mouth fellow :roll:









He's very polite and always says Thank You for any scritches or loving that comes his way









He even reminds me to trim my fingernails :lol:









Like all of us, he does have his bad days...

I am Dilbert, Hear Me Roar!!!









But most of the time he poses pretty for the camera
"Doesn't the aqua set off my coat?"









Maybe this is my better side?









But after the photoshoot is over he settles down to the serious business of nursemaiding his sick Kamali again.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: A Pickle Thread...*

WOW. Hes a cutie. You are one lucky owner.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

he's sooo cute! 
this makes me want to own a couple of squishy boys. <3


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

so my punkin has started grabbing my hands and chewing on my fingernails....is that normal?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Katie_Renee said:


> so my punkin has started grabbing my hands and chewing on my fingernails....is that normal?


Punkin's grooming you. 

I wuv Dilly....

I like the picture of him as a little baby best, though.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, how cute... I love the first picture!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

hes really cute. how meany kids, i mean rats :S do you have


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

awww. wow he reminds me so much of my gus


----------

